# Breeder - thoughts and feedback



## Michael McHugh (Jun 12, 2017)

Good morning,

I am a new member and posting for the first time. Back in May I met with a breeder in Quakertown, PA, Cazar's Vizsla's, and the expecting Vizsla. The breeder was great (might have asked too many questions) and the mother Vizsla was beautiful and very sweet. 

Has anyone else on this forum used this breeder? What was your experience? I asked if the breeder had any photos of the father but she did not, is that something any current Vizsla owners requested when searching for you first puppy? Just looking for any kind of feedback.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I really couldn't find much on this breeder.
Not bloodlines, health clearances, or if they ever compete with their dogs. 
And yes I would want to know what the stud looks like, along with everything mentioned above about him.
Contact your local vizsla club, and the vizsla rescue in your area. They should have some information on the breeder


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I found some hip scores here. And one mention of a show title from Nov. 2014 for Cazar's Cataleya Bella at a Keystone Vizsla Club show. She's the youngest dam of theirs I could find, so I'm assuming she's likely the mom of this litter. Looking up the breeder's name, Josephine Datis, brings up a dog she co-owned/co-bred with a Dual Champion title from '96. 

So it looks like she's been active in the breed for a while. I'd still definitely want to see some pictures of the stud. Even if she doesn't own him, it shouldn't be too hard to get. Do you have his registered name?


----------



## Michael McHugh (Jun 12, 2017)

einspänner said:


> I found some hip scores here. And one mention of a show title from Nov. 2014 for Cazar's Cataleya Bella at a Keystone Vizsla Club show. She's the youngest dam of theirs I could find, so I'm assuming she's likely the mom of this litter. Looking up the breeder's name, Josephine Datis, brings up a dog she co-owned/co-bred with a Dual Champion title from '96.
> 
> So it looks like she's been active in the breed for a while. I'd still definitely want to see some pictures of the stud. Even if she doesn't own him, it shouldn't be too hard to get. Do you have his registered name?


Thanks for the response. I do not know the registered name of the stud. I'll reach out to the breeder to see if she can give me that info. The dam is not Bella, her name is Yuri. I searched a lot on the VCA database but could not find her.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It strikes me as odd that the breeder didn't volunteer that information.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

A good breeder will have a significant list of information readily available for any prospective puppy buyer. One should not even need to request it, it should be offered up immediately. It should, *at the very minimum*, contain:

1. Registered Name and AKC Registration number of Bitch
2. Registered Name and AKC Registration number of Stud
3. OFA Hips Certificate for both Bitch and Stud

In addition, depending on the type of breeding and the stud photographs of both are typical, but if it is a frozen breeding from several generations back there may be few pictures available. Surprisingly, ET, arguably the most influential stud in U.S. Vizsla history has very few images of him. It was before the time of the internet, facebook and instagram. However, if it is a living stud I would expect several images and even video of each of the dogs working.

If they have sired or whelped pups before, I would be looking for records of their get (offspring) to see what they have done in the world as well as if any hereditary issues were passed down, including OFA records for their get.

I would also expect at least a three generation pedigree, but with the above info a person can secure one themselves. I really think it's the breeder's responsibility, they should have done several of them with different studs before even performing the breeding...

I don't know this breeder, but I'll be honest. In today's day and age when one can find very little on a breeder or their dogs, I would be very suspect. Not saying they're bad, just saying I'd keep my guard up and on high alert before moving forward. There are still some folks that are extremely limited in computer skills, but still the dogs should show up somewhere if they're of breeding quality.

Good luck,
Ken


----------



## Michael McHugh (Jun 12, 2017)

Breeder got back to me. Stud dog is Anderson's Jet Stream.


Thanks again for all the feedback.


----------

